# What would you fly?



## Zach15 (11 Jun 2009)

Hey everyone.

So I did PFT last summer and am currently on OJT awaiting moosejaw, which I am slated for next april (yay backlog). Anyway, I've just been thinking about what I'm going to tell people I want to fly when I get out there.

I've always wanted to fly SAR helicopter, especially the cormorant. However, I would rather fly multi-engine (hercs, C-17's, ) than be thrown into tac hel. 

I know I still have a long way to go, and I also want to point out that when it comes down to it I don't think there is a "bad" gig once I make it through the pilot training. I'd fly anything with a smile on my face. 

This thread is just to get a discussion going about airframe selections.
If some of the pilots on here could go back, with everything they've experienced now, what would be your first choice to fly?

Thanks all,

Zach

P.S. Fast air is a distant last choice for me..


----------



## Strike (11 Jun 2009)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> I'd fly anything with a smile on my face.



With an attitude like that you will never be disappointed.

We all have our views of what is the best, but keep in mind that most of us have only ever flown in one community so take everything we say with a grain of salt.  (I'm a Tac Hel person and love it!)

Since you have such a backlog I'd suggest trying to get all your OPMEs out of the way and try to get a variety of OJTs to get a bit of a taste of what the other communities are like.  Flying is only a small part of the job.  If you don't like the atmosphere and the personalities of the people in those communities you won't like the flying.


----------



## Astrodog (30 Jun 2009)

April eh? I will finally overtake you!  ;D


----------

